# kangaroo meat



## jack663 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello guy's,
I want to know that where i can find kangaroo meat in Australia?
Thanks......


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Coles, Woolworths for example.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

What does Kangaroo meat taste like?


----------



## aditisham (May 22, 2013)

Hello guy's,
If you want to find good quality of kangaroo meat online. You should visit 
ADVERTISING LINK REMOVED


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

haha Editor


----------

